# Опухоль спинного мозга. (Послеоперационный период)



## Sultan (18 Апр 2007)

Примерно прошло 8 лет с момента операции, 14 лет было когда была операция. Сейчас 23 года. Удаляли Невриному (доброкачественная опухоль). Сейчас искривления позвоночника., Удаляли позвонки во время операции, там сейчас оброзовался хрящ.. (маленький позвонок) 
 Были моменты поднимал тяжёлые вещи. Скажите как сильно это могло повлиять на позвоночник ? что делать можно для его укрепления ? 

И какие последствия могут быть если относиться халатно ?!


----------



## Анатолий (18 Апр 2007)

А жалобы, сейчас какие?
Что беспокоит?
И если можно подробнее по оперативному вмешательству, полный диагноз, какая картина была после операции и до?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2007)

Будет остеохондроз, как у всех. И будет болеть, как у всех.
Вопрос когда заболит (когда по возрасту) и как сильно.

А профилактика боли в спине как у всех:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine

Вот только ношение корсета при физических нагрузках, буду советовать более настойчиво чем другим. 
И контроль того, что там происходит надо бы уже сделать.
Здесь только МРТ.

Вот тогда бы поговорить.


----------



## Mognathsin (12 Окт 2012)

Sultan написал(а):


> Примерно прошло 8 лет с момента операции, 14 лет было когда была операция. Сейчас 23 года. Удаляли Невриному (доброкачественная опухоль). Сейчас искривления позвоночника., Удаляли позвонки во время операции, там сейчас оброзовался хрящ.. (маленький позвонок)
> Были моменты поднимал тяжёлые вещи. Скажите как сильно это могло повлиять на позвоночник ? что делать можно для его укрепления ?
> 
> И какие последствия могут быть если относиться халатно ?!


Здравствуйте скажите вопрос еще a актуален?


----------

